# Zahnspangengummis als Baitband! Wo im Internet kaufen?



## kotraeppchen (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo, 
kennt jemand ne Seite wo man Großpakete an Zahnspangengummis kaufen kann oder Alternativen zum Baitband? Das es die beim Zahnarzt etc gibt ist mir bewusst. Suche aber nen Internet Shop wo man gleich 500 oder 1000stk auf einaml bekommt und das möglichst günstig!
Grüße


----------



## zrako (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zahnspangengummis als Baitband! Wo im Internet kaufen?*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Zahnspangengummi...pflege_Haarverlängerungen&hash=item414fe6f033


----------



## kotraeppchen (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zahnspangengummis als Baitband! Wo im Internet kaufen?*

Hallo, die Adresse kenn ich. Das Paket ist zu klein und außerdem viel zu teuer!!!! Preis ist Wucher!
Hat wer weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## tarpoon (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zahnspangengummis als Baitband! Wo im Internet kaufen?*

schau nicht im zahnärztlichen bedarf, sondern im KFO-Bedarf. das ganze läuft dann unter zugbänder...


----------



## kotraeppchen (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zahnspangengummis als Baitband! Wo im Internet kaufen?*

Hast du ne Adresse?


----------



## tarpoon (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zahnspangengummis als Baitband! Wo im Internet kaufen?*

dental depot


----------



## kotraeppchen (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zahnspangengummis als Baitband! Wo im Internet kaufen?*

Sry aber mit Dental Depot kann ich nichts anfangen. Google spuckt da 10000 Seiten aus. Hast du nicht ne konkrete I-Net Adresse?


----------



## Koalano1 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zahnspangengummis als Baitband! Wo im Internet kaufen?*

Einfach nen bißchen suchen, dann wirst du auch was finden!!
Aber da das nicht soooo einfach für dich zu sein scheint
--->
http://www.casa-clips.de/product_info.php?info=p503_Zahnspangengummis.html


----------



## kotraeppchen (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zahnspangengummis als Baitband! Wo im Internet kaufen?*



Koalano1 schrieb:


> Einfach nen bißchen suchen, dann wirst du auch was finden!!
> Aber da das nicht soooo einfach für dich zu sein scheint
> --->
> http://www.casa-clips.de/product_info.php?info=p503_Zahnspangengummis.html




Hallo, 
die Seite kenne ich selber. Istd er selbe Kudne wie oben bei der ebay Adresse! Für 1000 Stk. 40 Euro viel zu teuer! Da kann ich ja gleich welche von Mika nehmen!
Ich suche Seiten im KFO Bereich, dort wo man die Teile wirklich günstig bekommt!


----------



## Chrisi_66 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zahnspangengummis als Baitband! Wo im Internet kaufen?*

:q:q Noch einer mit ner Zahnspange, der auf die Idee gekommen is. :q:q:q
Funktionieren echt gut.

So long Chris


----------



## kotraeppchen (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zahnspangengummis als Baitband! Wo im Internet kaufen?*



Chrisi_66 schrieb:


> :q:q Noch einer mit ner Zahnspange, der auf die Idee gekommen is. :q:q:q
> Funktionieren echt gut.
> 
> So long Chris



Na sag mal an wo du die Teil herbeziehst?


----------



## Jens84 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zahnspangengummis als Baitband! Wo im Internet kaufen?*

Also ich lasse mir immer welche von einer befreundeten Zahnarzthelferin mitbringen. Für umsonst natürllich :q

Allerdings brauche ich auch keine 1000 Stk.

Mir reichen übers Jahr gesehen ca. 150 Stk.


----------



## Bassey (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zahnspangengummis als Baitband! Wo im Internet kaufen?*



kotraeppchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Seite kenne ich selber. Istd er selbe Kudne wie oben bei der ebay Adresse! Für 1000 Stk. 40 Euro viel zu teuer! Da kann ich ja gleich welche von Mika nehmen!
> Ich suche Seiten im KFO Bereich, dort wo man die Teile wirklich günstig bekommt!



Sorry, aber du willst hier auf Biegen und Brechen I-Net Adressen und die Antworten die man von dir bekommt sind alles andere als höflich... 

Such doch selber wenn du schon alles kennst! #q#q#q


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zahnspangengummis als Baitband! Wo im Internet kaufen?*



Jens84 schrieb:


> Also ich lasse mir immer welche von einer befreundeten Zahnarzthelferin mitbringen. Für umsonst natürllich :q



 Genau, und mein Glück is das meine Frau Zahnarzthelferin is




Bassey schrieb:


> die Antworten die man von dir bekommt sind alles andere als höflich...



Da muss ich Bassey aber mal Recht geben, Dein Tonfall ist echt unterste Ecke ....


----------



## Criss81 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zahnspangengummis als Baitband! Wo im Internet kaufen?*

Ich weiß ja nicht wie groß die Zahnspangengummis sind, aber meine Freundin benutzt für ihr Pferdchen diese hier:

http://www.reitshop24.de/D/Einflechtgummis__Eimer__P009708-01-1.html

diese sind auch recht kleine und stabil.


----------



## MrTom (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zahnspangengummis als Baitband! Wo im Internet kaufen?*



> Ich weiß ja nicht wie groß die Zahnspangengummis sind, aber meine Freundin benutzt für ihr Pferdchen diese hier


Die Pferde deiner Freundin haben Zahnspangen|kopfkrat:q

mfg Thomas


----------



## kotraeppchen (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zahnspangengummis als Baitband! Wo im Internet kaufen?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Genau, und mein Glück is das meine Frau Zahnarzthelferin is
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo, 
ja wenn man Antworten bekommt, die total sinnlos sind, so wie beispielweise eure sollte man es lieber lassen und nichts zum Thema schreiben. Das sind nämlich solche Antworten die hier im Forum alles zu müllen!

Das mit den Einfelchtgummis so was suche ich. Kannst du mir sagen, was die fürn nen durchmesser haben?
Grüße


----------



## Koalano1 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zahnspangengummis als Baitband! Wo im Internet kaufen?*

Naja, wenn ich schon so nett bin, dir ne Homepage gebe und dann als Antwort kommt "Nee, kenn ich schon, ist zu teuer und kann ich gleich wo anders bestellen" brauchst du dich ehrlich gesag nicht wundern, dass dir keiner mehr hilft!!!
Naja, dann noch viel Spaß bei der suche.......


----------



## kotraeppchen (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zahnspangengummis als Baitband! Wo im Internet kaufen?*



Koalano1 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich schon so nett bin, dir ne Homepage gebe und dann als Antwort kommt "Nee, kenn ich schon, ist zu teuer und kann ich gleich wo anders bestellen" brauchst du dich ehrlich gesag nicht wundern, dass dir keiner mehr hilft!!!
> Naja, dann noch viel Spaß bei der suche.......



Das war net bös gemeint. Hatte die Seite aber auch schon gefunden und suche eher Pakete aus dem Dental Bereich,w eil die Sachen dort einfach viel günstiger sind. Du musst mal sehen 45 Euro inklusive Versand für nen bissel Gummi ist schon ganz schön viel Geld!


----------



## Criss81 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zahnspangengummis als Baitband! Wo im Internet kaufen?*



kotraeppchen schrieb:


> Das mit den Einfelchtgummis so was suche ich. Kannst du mir sagen, was die fürn nen durchmesser haben?
> Grüße



Die Gummis die meine Freundin momentan benutzt, haben einen Durchmesser von 10 mm. Keine Ahnung wie groß der Durchmesser der Gummis in dem Link ist. Einfach mal in nen Reitsportshop laufen und schauen.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zahnspangengummis als Baitband! Wo im Internet kaufen?*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Die Gummis die meine Freundin momentan benutzt, haben einen Durchmesser von 10 mm. Keine Ahnung wie groß der Durchmesser der Gummis in dem Link ist. Einfach mal in nen Reitsportshop laufen und schauen.



Das stinkt doch gewaltig nach BOARDFERKEL:vik:


----------



## DogTag (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zahnspangengummis als Baitband! Wo im Internet kaufen?*

Wer davon welche braucht kann sich gerne mal bei mir melden. Meine Frau arbeitet beim KFO und macht dort die Bestellungen. Ich nutze die seit Jahren.

Gibt es als Latex und auch latexfreie Zugbänder.

Sollte sich eine größe Menge an Leuten zusammenfinden, so könnte man eine Großmenge abnehmen und dann wird die Sache wesentlich günstiger! Es gibt unterschiedliche Größen wie light, medium, heavy.

Sollte Bedarf bestehen, so werde ich morgen mal Bilder mit den Unterschieden posten!


----------



## Chrisi_66 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zahnspangengummis als Baitband! Wo im Internet kaufen?*

Sorry, 
ich hab immer noch die, die ich für die Zahnspange bekommen hab.
Ich hab also noch keine neuen besorgt.
Da ICH selbst aber nur selten mir den Dingern fische, würde es bei mir reichen, den Zahnarzt zu fragen, ob er mir so ein kleines Päckchen einfach mitgibt. Die kosten dem ja bloß ein paar cent.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Knigge007 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zahnspangengummis als Baitband! Wo im Internet kaufen?*

Hi,

ich wär auch interessiert an solchen Gummis, aber zum Forellenfischen für 6mm Aufzuchtpellets, denk aber das ich mit 100- max. 200stück wohl locker 2 Jahre auskommen werde - mehr wie 200 brauch ich auf keinsten !

Hab gesehen das unser Dealer welche hat mit Haken und Haar aber 4,5€ für 10 fertige Haken zahl ich nicht #d

Und 10€ für 200 Gummis ist auch nicht die Welt, da kauft man Safty Clips von Fox für bald 7€, kauft Combos und KuKös für Tauende € und schmeisst 2. in die Bäume - da sagt auch keiner was..... und hier dann anfangen den Cent 5x umzudrehen...|uhoh:#d:q

Im Notfall probier ichs einfach mal mit nem Damen Strumpf aus, weil ich sollt die Gummis die nächsten 12 Tage haben !

Oder eventuell mit nem Sternfaden ein paar mal umwickeln und das Haar dranknoten, wird wohl ne Mords Frimmel Arbeit aber man braucht ja keine 100 Stück auf einmal.


EDIT 

Ich bin ja voll der Pfosten, meiner Chefin Ihr Mann ist ja mein neuer Zahnarzt der drückt mir bestimmt ne Hand voll solcher Gummis ab, ich habe nächste Woche sowieso nen Termin bei Ihm dann frag ich Ihn mal was er dafür haben will und in welchen Größen er die Gummis herkriegt - dann geb ich Bescheid !


----------



## DogTag (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zahnspangengummis als Baitband! Wo im Internet kaufen?*

Was will denn der Zahnarzt mit solchen Gummis? Sowas wird beim Kieferorthopäde verwendet und nicht beim Zahnarzt.

Aber gut... dann kannst du das ja dann übernehmen und dann brauche ich mir nicht die Mühe zu machen die ganzen unterschiedlichen Gummis zu fotografieren.

Edit: 1000 Stück hätten 12,50 inkl. MwSt gekostet


----------



## Knigge007 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zahnspangengummis als Baitband! Wo im Internet kaufen?*

I woiß aber Freund vom dem is Kieferorthopäde - hab ich vergessen zu sagen.


Aber 12,5€ is für 1K Stück wohl ein Super Preis.... da brauch ich wohl erst garnicht nachfragen.


Dann würd ich wenn verschiedene Größen gehen von 3-4 Größen jeweils 200stück nehmen.


Was gehen für Größen ???


----------



## minne6 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zahnspangengummis als Baitband! Wo im Internet kaufen?*

schaut mal bei ebay.co.uk 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-Pellet-Ba...tingGoods_FishingAcces_RL&hash=item415002541b

da hab ich meine her


----------



## blackcarp (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zahnspangengummis als Baitband! Wo im Internet kaufen?*

Hello,

also abgesehen das die gummis top sind aber warum braucht man 500 oder 1000 davon....??? beschießt ihr die Carps damit?

|supergri#q|supergri

Petri
HIas


----------



## Knigge007 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zahnspangengummis als Baitband! Wo im Internet kaufen?*



minne6 schrieb:


> schaut mal bei ebay.co.uk
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-Pellet-Ba...tingGoods_FishingAcces_RL&hash=item415002541b
> 
> da hab ich meine her




Wunderbar - fettes Danksche hab schon 2 Größen bestellt, die 100er Packungen reichen ja Ewigkeiten...


----------



## kotraeppchen (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zahnspangengummis als Baitband! Wo im Internet kaufen?*

So ich habs endlich. Hier gibt die in allen Farben und Größen!
http://www.logobeda.de/index.php5/de/Mundmotorik-MFT/l-KAT04


----------



## Knigge007 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zahnspangengummis als Baitband! Wo im Internet kaufen?*

Nicht schlecht aber mir is das zu auffällig und 6,4mm gibts nur bunt... leider weil wär günstig.

Zuhart da sieht man mal wieder wie wir abgezogen werden 1m Silkionschlauch 1,2€..... looool wir zahlen für normal nichmal 10cm bald 4€... Frechheit echt.


Die hier - http://www.hundemode24.de/shop2/index.php?user=yorkshireparadies&hkat=58&skat=109&so=1 taugen wohl nix.. sind sowieso doppelt so teuer... habe eh in England bestellt für knapp 2€ 100stück da gibts in allen Größen, das Disco Zeugs is nix für mich.


----------



## kotraeppchen (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zahnspangengummis als Baitband! Wo im Internet kaufen?*

Hallo, ich habe die 8mm und die 6,4mm. Die 8mm sind besser kannst du für jede Boliegröße von 16mm bis 32mm nehmen, Schneemann mit zwei 20er ist probelmlos möglich. Grüße


----------

